# Shooting stingrays



## Bream Reaper (Nov 7, 2011)

is it illegal to shoot stingrays from the beach at night?


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Nov 7, 2011)

hmmm, Better talk to the local warden on that one! A lot of variables there, private or public beach?


----------



## Bream Reaper (Nov 7, 2011)

public


----------

